# rabbit emergency...leg bitten off.



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

hello a rat bit one of my baby rabbits leg off and now there is only half of it remaining. The bleeding has stopped and the rabbit is acting normal, runnng around etc. but i am so worried, don't know what to do. It still has some bite marks on its leg too. Anything I can do?
The rabbit is just a month old and is still in the nest with its mother and brothers and sisters. I am so worried about the rabbit and want to do something to help the poor thing. Anything I can do to make it better and is there anything I should be looking out for?

its a white rabbit with black spots..
any tips, any advice anything would be helpful. I am so worried and sad for it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

If you can swing it, you probably need to get her in to a vet. That wound needs to be cleaned, probably stitched, and some antibiotics at the very least, not to mention pain killers. Rats are huge carriers of disease . I have no doubt a rabbit can live with three legs, though.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What are you using the rabbit for? Is it a meat rabbit?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

((ah, good question, sorry))!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I would clean the wounds and put antibiotic ointment on them. If they do not get infected, the rabbit will likely survive.

Of more concern to me is the rat problem. Rats bold enough to enter a cage and attack a month old kit suggests that you have a large population of rats that has outgrown the usual sources of available food. 

This will be an ongoing problem unless you get rid of the rats. I suggest a one-feeding poison put out in proper bait stations. Lots of them. 

You also need to make sure the rats cannot get into the cages again. Anything larger than one inch square will let the rats enter. A gap at the door will let them push through. They can also enter through J-feeders. 

Rats are horrible and relentless predators and they love meat. Please take this seriously and act now, before you have more attacks.


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Rat's can enter a hole a little smaller than a quarter. I would do what Maggie suggests and try to kill them. Maybe get a farm cat, they're usually free. In the mean time, get the wound fixed. If it was taken off at a joint, your lucky (if there is crunched bone that's another issue...). Take the bun to a vet that knows how to treat a rabbit, or treat it at home. I'm sorry to say it is likely to get infected, given rat's carry a considerable amount of bacteria in their saliva, and its is a very open wound. Treat with antibiotics, and maybe stitch it up. I buy suture needles from jefferslivestock.com (they also carry other medical supplies, maybe antibiotics), they carry good products. I hope there was minimal blood loss, especially since it's a young rabbit. Best of luck.


----------



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

No, not for eating. Pets.

thanks a lot for all ur help, really really appreciated. The wound has been seen to and its allpatched up. To the issue of the rats...how do i get rid of them? I have rabbits outside too so i am worried if i put rat poison, the rabbits might eat it and i don't want them to die. The cage has opening all over it.
It's design is rather like this one 

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=r...&w=500&h=375&ei=8IqjTr3WHOHMmAW8kLiTCQ&zoom=1

anything i can do?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

They have the sticky rat traps in a box. That might be a thought if a barn cat isn't feasible.


----------



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

Which leg was it? Front or back? I had a 
Mini Rex doe bite the back leg off of a baby and it healed fine. I didn't notice any problems until it was maybe about 8 weeks old. As it grew it struggled more and more moving from 1 place to another. We eventually had to put it down because it got so bad. When deciding what to do for it, remember to consider how much it will have to suffer .... If it is a front leg it might do fine.... But they depend too much on their back legs to go without them.


----------



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

krabbitry said:


> Which leg was it? Front or back? I had a
> Mini Rex doe bite the back leg off of a baby and it healed fine. I didn't notice any problems until it was maybe about 8 weeks old. As it grew it struggled more and more moving from 1 place to another. We eventually had to put it down because it got so bad. When deciding what to do for it, remember to consider how much it will have to suffer .... If it is a front leg it might do fine.... But they depend too much on their back legs to go without them.


it was a front leg


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Where are you located, Mezza1992? State, province or country is enough to help us give you some ideas. 

There are safe ways to use poison: proper bait stations can be purchased or you can make one using pipes. There are also traps, but they are less effective. A bucket trap might be of some use.

Edited to add: Just had an idea and I think it is a good one. Make a cage with just a small opening that only rats can get into. Put the poison in it along with a bit of grain or sunflower seeds... something to attract them. The rabbits won't be able to get to it, but the rats will. Hope it works!

A couple of old threads on the subject... couldn't find the one I was looking for, unfortunately.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=331240&highlight=rats

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=332197&highlight=rats


----------



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

MaggieJ said:


> Where are you located, Mezza1992? State, province or country is enough to help us give you some ideas.
> 
> There are safe ways to use poison: proper bait stations can be purchased or you can make one using pipes. There are also traps, but they are less effective. A bucket trap might be of some use.
> 
> ...


located in sydney


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

How is he doing, Mezza?


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention: I used to have two pet rats, the two things they loved the most, and always managed to sniff out, were cream cheese and avocado. Try baiting traps with that. They preferred it over peanut butter and their normal food.


----------



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

beccachow said:


> How is he doing, Mezza?


got the baby rabbit all patched out and everything and now he is doing perfectly thank god. Running around as usual and hangs out with mum thank god everything is ok. Thank you so much everyone for your advice i really needed it and it really helped.

Those rats are going down.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Death to rats!!!!

So glad baby bunny is recovering.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

beccachow said:


> Death to rats!!!!
> 
> So glad baby bunny is recovering.


Oddly enough my dogs catch and eat mice/rats. Maltese mix and they have a real hunting drive for them  They have caught 3 moles 2 mice and 1 rat that I know of. This is their first year of life haha.



Good to hear the kit is going good


----------



## Mezza1992 (Oct 22, 2011)

Twist86 said:


> Oddly enough my dogs catch and eat mice/rats. Maltese mix and they have a real hunting drive for them  They have caught 3 moles 2 mice and 1 rat that I know of. This is their first year of life haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the kit is going good


thank you


----------

